# Has anybody ever tried to make Brunswick Stew



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I have 1-2lbs of Smoked Pork Shoulder left over from last week and I might be thinking about making some Brunswick Stew.Any suggestions on how to make this stew?


----------



## tomsurles (Jan 16, 2012)

http://www.gardnersbarbecue.com/Southern_Brunswick_Stew.html


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Ok I made some today and have pics;I used some BBQ Chicken and that leftover BBQ Pork Shoulder


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

It also has Beef Broth Potatoes,Carrots,Celery,Peas,Fire Raosted Tomatoes,Onions,2 Chipotle Peppers,Garilc,2 tsp Adodo sauce(Tomato and Chipole Pepper),3T Worchesteire Sauce,1T Sugar,1T Brown Sugar,a tsp of Cinimon(sp),1T of Cumin,and 1T of Paprica(sp).Next time I make this I will add one or a half cup of Hunts tomato sauce because I've noticed it doesnt seem as red as others I've seen but it tasted real good.it cant be too bad for a first time making it.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

This what it looks like when you add that small amount of Tomato Sauce.I also threw a TBSP more of that Adobo sauce too.Maybe a little less adobo but it does taste way better with the Tomato Sauce added


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Looks great.


----------

